# New front fork suggestions?



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

Im in the market for a 150 mm front fork, but i dont want it to have air preload, air compression, air anything

basically is there a single crown fork out there that uses oil/spring combination only with 150-170 mm of travel that is good?


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

The new Rockshox Pike. It's going to be from 160mm-115mm by U Turn.


This is the Coil U Turn model. For 2007.


Or get a 2006, they have 140mm. What bike is this going on. Even though a 66RC2X is the bombdiggity.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

pike has no air in it? terrific

devinci guzzler/


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

hey wait a minute the pike does use air


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

Manitou stance flow any good?


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Dude. Dumbass.


You can get COIL U Turn, which is coil/oil.

You can get Dual Air. You can get Air U Turn.

Pike pwns that Stance Flow.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

oh jeesh sorry i dont know my u-turn systems
the website i looked at with it said it had dual air but maybe thats just their model
is the manitou total crap?


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

can i get a sherman with no air system? possibly an older model?


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

what do you have against air preload? I use it on my 66RC and no problems there? still a coil and oil fork, you may have been miss informed. Even the DHX5.0 has air preload. There is a difference between air preload and air spring


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz when i sit on a baloon it pops, if there is a leak then im up sh!ts creek am i not

call me old fasioned but i like my forks 2 ways

#1oil dampened ONLY
#2Single crown

pike, sherman (03 model), and stance look like my 3 choices


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

potvinwannab said:


> lolz when i sit on a baloon it pops, if there is a leak then im up sh!ts creek am i not
> 
> call me old fasioned but i like my forks 2 ways
> 
> ...


"_lolz_" then get a coil fork with air preload and springs, then of you happen to "pop it" you can still ride home no problem on the springs. But you will probably never have any problems because air forks are really relaible these days - as long as you don't get a 1990 rockshox SID you should be fine (although after the jashua "free ride" bike I wouldn't put it past you )

"oil dampened ONLY" You understand that air forks use oil damping right? They just use an adjustable air spring instead of a coil spring... And that adjustable part is really nice if you are lighter or heavier than average: you just add some air to get the perfect spring rate instead of buying new coil springs to try and get it right.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

rock shox sid it is, it comes in 150 mm right?

yeah i know that the preload is done by air but the spring is metal and dampening is oil yadda yadda yadda but i didnt want to say "no air in my shock" because that would just sound stupid 

basically i want a 150 mm fork that works by the same principal as my 130 mm sr suntour duro, i will never have to use a pump for my duro


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

potvinwannab said:


> rock shox sid it is, it comes in 150 mm right?
> 
> yeah i know that the preload is done by air but the spring is metal and dampening is oil yadda yadda yadda but i didnt want to say "no air in my shock" because that would just sound stupid
> 
> basically i want a 150 mm fork that works by the same principal as my 130 mm sr suntour duro, i will never have to use a pump for my duro


You never have to use a pump on a coil/air fork either, except to set your sag (once), or add a little more air if you bottom it out too much. On your duro, or other coil only fork you would have to go to a lot more trouble than using a pump to get it set up right (buying new springs, paying to get them installed, adjusting oil levels...) There is really now downside to having a fork with an air and a coil springs, basically the best of both worlds.


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> lolz when i sit on a baloon it pops, if there is a leak then im up sh!ts creek am i not
> 
> call me old fasioned but i like my forks 2 ways
> 
> ...


ok, how long have you been in mtb? bc as far as i can tell, you know nothing abotu suspension...soo just shut the fvck up once in a while and listen to ppl, they might just know what theyre talking about..:madmax:


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

hardrockcromo said:


> ok, how long have you been in mtb? bc as far as i can tell, you know nothing abotu suspension...soo just shut the fvck up once in a while and listen to ppl, they might just know what theyre talking about..:madmax:


dude, don't start another ebattle with this guy. It's not worth it...


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

owel i stick by my principles besides most forks come fine for me, my duro is just perfect out of the box, besides id rather have a physical spring then air, im big, i wouldnt use an air in the rear the same with the front, oil change would probably be free in the case of replacing springs, so im guessing the overall cost would be $50 ish to replace springs IF I EVER NEEDED IT which i wont but anyways that aside

which one of my three choices is better
pike
manitou stance flow
sherman

or should i stay with sr suntour? but i may have to sacrifice a few mm of travel because only their dual crowns get to 150+, plus i think all their dual crowns are air preload aswell


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

jp3d said:


> dude, don't start another ebattle with this guy. It's not worth it...


ya know what, your right...im gonna tell him to do what he wants bc he SOOOOOO fvcking right and he knows everything.

hey pothead, go buy your manitou sherman and learn that its a waste of money and i agree w/ xsl_will that i hope you headtube shears offf on you..yea, that is a threat, yea im 14, AND YES I WORK AT A BIKE SHOP SO I DO INFACT KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lmao not worth it because I WIN 

and buddy i know what i want my personal prefference is suspension with not too many doodads and special tuning, and that headtube thing is soooo over, and smart one that infact is not a threat if you had any brains youd know that, unless your planning on sawing my headtube off saying you HOPE my headtube sheers off is not a threat, you work in a bikeshop eh?:thumbsup: 

you guys are such weenies sometimes, i love my sr suntour fork it can be used for everything from xc to fr im only replacing because a guzzler needs more travel then a joshua(6")

looks like either manitour ,rock shox, or sr suntour for me THANK YOU ALL FOR PARTICIPATING


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> lmao not worth it because I WIN
> 
> and buddy i know what i want my personal prefference is suspension with not too many doodads and special tuning, and that headtube thing is soooo over, and smart one that infact is not a threat if you had any brains youd know that, unless your planning on sawing my headtube off saying you HOPE my headtube sheers off is not a threat, you work in a bikeshop eh?:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


yea i do work at a bike shop...have fun with your sr suntour...same thing that comes on Jamis comfort bikes..everyone here tried to give you the advice you asked for...butyoure too belligerent and have too much of a ego to listen..like you said in another thread,youre afraid of heights, you only like the speed, and youd get messed up by riding over a speed bump on a hard tail..sounds like you need to buy a road bike withe training wheels and pink handlebar tassels to go along with your attitude towards this sport and all the riders on this forum.


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Dude. Seriously.


Ok, air preload isn't bad at all. You are an average weight. Get a Pike 426 Coil U Turn. Problem solved. Or, geta 150mm 66 RC2X. Seriously, all you do is use the preload to set your sag. If you bottom too much, use the compression adjustments.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

another total moronic fuckhead just made my ignore list....


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

why do you even ask???


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

because there has gotta be a fork out there that meets my specs
can i replace the air spring with a coil?


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> lmao not worth it because I WIN
> 
> and buddy i know what i want my personal prefference is suspension with not too many doodads and special tuning, and that headtube thing is soooo over, and smart one that infact is not a threat if you had any brains youd know that, unless your planning on sawing my headtube off saying you HOPE my headtube sheers off is not a threat, you work in a bikeshop eh?:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


youd fit right in at pinkbike...they all love those 20 drops offs on joshuas


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> another total moronic fuckhead just made my ignore list....


Neat how it showed up instead of looking like this ****


----------



## thomas_4th (Dec 4, 2005)

Fox 36 Van.10mm more travel than you want but an amazing fork(they are 160mm by the way).Damping in one leg,spring in the other seen as how you like simplicity.So much better than anything Marzocchi can offer.
If not the Fox then get a Pike.Also really great fork.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz
beat you in a race any day on vsuros wonderbike even 

and the duro is decent entry level freeride fork, and its on jamis comfort bikes because of its price

and once again just like in the other shock strength thread xsl_will managed to screw up you are infact NOT giving me the information im looking for, i asked if there was a fork out there that is decent with oil and spring only, you are trying to convince me to go air i dont want to go air i wasnt asking for a decent air shock or else id just go with a 66 or a travis


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> lolz
> beat you in a race any day on vsuros wonderbike even
> 
> and the duro is decent entry level freeride fork, and its on jamis comfort bikes because of its price
> ...


like to see you try...

you name your race.
xc
dh
bmx
hell, ill even road race you..i can take you at everything

and just to let you know, standard235 told you to get a pike...A MODEL OF IT COMES AS OIL/SPRING IF YOU PAY ATTENTION


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

you really should read the previous posts before you talk

i know he did and i even acknowledged it as shown here


> oh jeesh sorry i dont know my u-turn systems
> the website i looked at with it said it had dual air but maybe thats just their model
> is the manitou total crap?


now you the one who barges into here with a "you effing s***head your so stupid yadayadayada i think my brain is bigger then the rest of my body blah blahblah " attitude, why? because i dont want an air fork? face it man you gotta learn when to be quiet

standard 235764847487w/e it is thank you looks like i will be getting a pike, a sherman, or a stance flow, the fox vanilla 36 is a little pricey.

p.s-hardrockdumbo id kill you in a race if you had a roadbike and i had an xc


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

hardrockcromo said:


> ya know what, your right...im gonna tell him to do what he wants bc he SOOOOOO fvcking right and he knows everything.
> 
> hey pothead, go buy your manitou sherman and learn that its a waste of money and i agree w/ xsl_will that i hope you headtube shears offf on you..yea, that is a threat, yea im 14, AND YES I WORK AT A BIKE SHOP SO I DO INFACT KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


Sherman is not a bad fork. In fact, I would gladly take another Sherman over a Marzocchi any day. I've had enough issues with breaking Marzocchi products and not receiving any support.

SR Suntour comes on comfort bikes, ok. Rockshox makes forks that come on comfort bikes as well. Marzocchi's OEM and low-end forks are made by Suntour. I'm not saying I support Suntour, I'm just saying that your logic may not be completely relevant.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

im liking you more and more every day

the duro is not the same as suntours lower end models, dirtjumpers use them, and i use them


----------



## ANdRewLIu6294 (Sep 16, 2005)

hey, potwannab, just get yourself a SuperMonster, go huck your joshua off a cliff, and end yourself.

we're sick of you not listening to what we're saying. air preload isnt bad at all. do you see many 66SLs blowing up? its a full air fork, and people are going just as big on them as they do on 888s.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

your point being...

besides supermonsters have air preload

AND I DONT USE MY JOSHUA FOR FREERIDE


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

i should have never told you people i own a joshua...

LOOK AT MY PROFILE ITS NOT MY ONLY BIKE YOU KNOW


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

you guys are all being just completey retarded...

ok they guy doesn't want air. ok. it's that simple. he wants something that is oil/coil with no air. if you don't like that he has a different opinion then you that is ok, but you don't need call the guy names just because he doesn't understand forks as well as some others. at one point in time EVERYONE was the newb and didn't know what they were talking about. so those of you who are trashing him just need to chill the f*ck out.

i'd say wait for the new coil pike! 

oh and HARDROCKCROMO...

you are 14 years old and run your mouth like a little b*tch. no one cares if you work at a bike shop... there are FARRRR too many shops that hire ignorant workers who don't know their stuff. quit running your mouth talking trash to the guy and you became a hyporcrite right when you posted after saying you weren't going to argue. calling someone a "pot head" isn't an insult really. if someone smokes pot good for them, but calling them a pot head does nothing... it would only hurt an immature 14yr old kids feelings. also, quit running your f*cking mouth about how fast you are... this is the internet... NO ONE will belive you with out results. sure you might be fast, but if your little 14yr old smart mouth was talking sh*t i person... i bet you'd think twice befor running your mouth. i know if you were in person with me at a local trail and running your mouth to me or any other dedicated locals around here... you'd find yourself on the ground in blood in no time.. not from me... just from most of the hardcore riders, because they hate nothing more then a smart mouth teen. sh*t you aren't even in highschool and you are talking trash to people ONLINE. 

sorry, stupid kids talking trash pisses me off. don't talk it unless you can back it up and if you, hardrockcromo, say you can back it up then let me know and i'll make you think twice before running your mouth online.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

YAH WHAT HE SAID!

come down to woodbridge hardrock ill show you fast


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

HARDROCKCROMO

one more thing

you are dissing a guys bike when you ride a freaking HARDROCK!! don't get all mad and start telling me they are great or something, because i an 05 hardrock pro and they don't suck, but it is not a bike that gives you any right WHAT SO EVER to dis someone elses bike. idiot.

hey and guess what... you live in bloomington indiana... and i live north of you in Noblesville. still wanna run your mouth? i'll give you my address and you can come to me cause i'm not going to put effort into shutting you up.


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> ...p.s-hardrockdumbo id kill you in a race if you had a roadbike and i had an xc


think again, im a sponsored xc rider..


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

hardrockcromo said:


> think again, im a sponsored xc rider..


sponsored doesn't mean sh*t. i was a sponsored motocross racer and could/still can get a 40% discount off of all parts from my local honda shop. i didn't suck, but i wasn't amazing... i was hurt for too long to be good, but that is a different story.

i also have a friend who is sponosred by BGI, bicycle garage indy, and he doesn't even hardly ride anymore. if you work at a shop you are "sponsored" by them and i've beat my friend in races on mtn. bikes and road bikes and he was sponsored by BGI for racing track and road bikes.

sponsorship means nothing.


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

No, he lives in Bloomington, Illinois.


I whooped his ass at the Farmdale MTX and I'd have whooped his ass on the DH too. Hell, he was on a SX Trail and was 2 seconds faster than my friend on his Steelhead with rounded out square taper cranks and a fork that was pretty much rigid because of the dented lower. Hahahahaaaa...........


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

hahahahaha wow... what a little b*tch!

yaeh, illionis is my second home. all my family lives there and i own a farm there. my mistake on the thinking it was indiana.


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

standard235 said:


> No, he lives in Bloomington, Illinois.
> 
> I whooped his ass at the Farmdale MTX and I'd have whooped his ass on the DH too. Hell, he was on a SX Trail and was 2 seconds faster than my friend on his Steelhead with rounded out square taper cranks and a fork that was pretty much rigid because of the dented lower. Hahahahaaaa...........


im waitin for you to get the howler zach, im not gonna say anything else...


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

standard235 said:


> No, he lives in Bloomington, Illinois.
> 
> I whooped his ass at the Farmdale MTX and I'd have whooped his ass on the DH too. Hell, he was on a SX Trail and was 2 seconds faster than my friend on his Steelhead with rounded out square taper cranks and a fork that was pretty much rigid because of the dented lower. Hahahahaaaa...........


y didnt u jss say my name to save confusion, it was my first week on the steelhead too and on his hardrock he was too much of a ***** to race dh, when i was racin on a walmart special or somewhat equivalent bike

edited to say, believe it or not i had a bent rim too, of only i had a better gate i woulda had him on the mtx too


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

hey hardrockcromo, ya u work ina bike shop but all u do is assemble comfort mtn bikes. u still dont know any more about bikes then potiwannab.and i highly dought u could take on EVEN him. at the race ur SXT was built up perrfictly for this course and everyone FVCKING owned u. even that 40yr old women on the begginer XC HT. u really have no room to talk **** to potiwannab.

hey, potiwannab. please just stop asking all these questions, and try looking up some info b4 u start asking tons of questions .


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

hardrockcromo said:


> im waitin for you to get the howler zach, im not gonna say anything else...


Yeah. But then again, I know you won't talk trash to me. You've seen me ride. You've talked to my dad.

There's never been something I've set my heart to do within reason on a bike, and not been able to do it.

Sombrio. You have competition coming on the DH. Hardrockcromo, if I race the DH, I will pwn you like you're weaksauce. Cuz you are.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

standard235 said:


> Sombrio. You have competition coming on the DH. Hardrockcromo, if I race the DH, I will pwn you like you're weaksauce. Cuz you are.


idk about that. i am moving up to expert and i had times that rivaled the top finishers in expert. also u were almost as bad as kyle when u were riding jasons coiler on it. and u cant blame the brakes cause they were fine (not that u want to use brakes when racing) and his tires were fine also. but u will deffinetly kill kyle easily. hell i bet garrett pwneds him by the end of the seasion


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Jeez ...potvinwannab you are an a$$hole.


No... really.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz i know a couple of sponsored people, my cousin is sponsored in both road and xc by a shop, id probably beat him, he does epic rides, and leads rides up to barrie (100 k ) 

id get a sponsorship in aminute but this is the gta and there isnt a shop in the entirety of my area that would find sponsoring anyone profitable 

my cousin gets sponsored because he is an intern at the shop, and my friend, well hes lucky but its for his bmx tricks not his riding, haro i believe sponsors him

so dont worry i could probably beat you in just about everything except for bmx, because they are very uncomfortable for me at my size/


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

BMX is less comfortable for me than MTB's, but I got 7th place at the NBL Grands in 2002 and got 2nd in the nation. SO EAT ME ****HEAD!


Of course, Kyle sucks at pretty much anything but XC.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

dont get me rong i know alot and i know my stuff and i had a couple models in mind previous to this (junior t, travis single crown) but i like to be a b!tch and not use air preload

these are big purchases and i would always like some feedback from "pros" such as yourselves

you guys saved me a bit of money on a rear shock and now i own a better frame that can take what ill dish out,and is worthy of upgrade, so just trying to go 2 for 2


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

Back to the main point,
I second or third waiting for the 07 pike, I've had some time on an 05 (i think) and really liked the way it felt.
And I'm not tring to convince you to buy a coil w/ air pre-load by any means, but I think it's something to concider giving more thought to, there is a reason that technology exists and that it's applied to most top of the line forks, and it's because it works great, eliminates a lot of enternal figiting with hard to reach, and very nessary adjustments for a good fitting fork.
But if you are set on a coil only air free fork, the pike would be worth the wait, I'm assuming.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz im QUICK on a bmx, but no world champion winner

my strategie for bmx racing is to think of my legs as pistons in an engine, think of the crank as the driveshaft, and i raise my cadence to maximum so basically my legs hit my arms and ricochet back down striking the pedal, i rarely stand on bmx


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz well looks like im going to end up getting air preload any ways there just arent many options anyways and how bad could it be if bender uses it, but i will try a pike before i go to air


----------



## Chicodude01 (Sep 5, 2004)

I prefer rear forks myself


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> lolz well looks like im going to end up getting air preload any ways there just arent many options anyways and how bad could it be if bender uses it, but i will try a pike before i go to air


If you are leaning towards a coil w/ air preload, your options will vastly increse.


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, technically, any fork out there has air. If you put it full of oil, you'd get hydrolock, SILLY.

I'd wait for the 2007 Pike unless you want a slightly steeper headangle. Which would be great for urban and DJ.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

ok and just about how much will this 2007 pike set me back?


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Just like you, noone knows. In February, when I got my 2006 Pike, it cost me $410.


Expect around the same. Pretty cheap.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I got my 2005 Pike new in December for 250. Less than cost.

I think the 2007 forks are quite expensive. The brakes are more inexpensive though.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

Where Did You Get A Pike For 250 Less?


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

standard235 said:


> BMX is less comfortable for me than MTB's, but I got 7th place at the NBL Grands in 2002 and got 2nd in the nation. SO EAT ME ****HEAD!
> 
> Of course, Kyle sucks at pretty much anything but XC.


gee, that must be why i took 2nd in the mtx..yea you took first but i still took 2nd, and last time i checked, thats not sucking..

and patrick, i took 6th on a bike ive never even ridden before, on a course ive never even ridden before...and there wasnt a woman on a "beginner xc novice" that did better than me


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

buy a shitty fork first mabe the drop off comp so you learn how to land, a drop off comp would be perfect for you, rock shock pikes suck dont get em. on that note mountain biking sux go back to bmxing :thumbsup:


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Oh, I'm sorry. You were first LOSER.


And yeah, you've ridden the course before so suck a dick, ****head.

Besides, you were the only woman out there that day.


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

standard235 said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. You were first LOSER.
> 
> And yeah, you've ridden the course before
> 
> Besides, you were the only woman out there that day.


first off, that was to Patrick, and it was about the DH, not the mtx..


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

hey kyle, 1st off, ya u have ridden the course several times b4 that race, acuple times w/ me and a cuple w/ zach.
2ndly ya there was a 40 some yr old women on a entry level XC bike that raced, she does every DH race dumb****.
3rdly ok u got 2nd in MTX on a Hardrock, which while it ant the best bike its WAY more sutible for that MTX course then my Stinky, and out of the 3 4X races that i have done (all on my stinky) i have gotten 3rd 5th and 6th. so go blow me mothertrucker.


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

Sombrio69 said:


> 2ndly ya there was a 40 some yr old women on a entry level XC bike that raced, she does every DH race dumb****.
> 3rdly ok u got 2nd in MTX on a Hardrock, which while it ant the best bike its WAY more sutible for that MTX course then my Stinky, QUOTE]
> 
> dude if she did race, she didnt beat me, go check the results..
> ...


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

where are these 4x illionis races held... i might have to go hit one up sometime.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

*I have some video*

i have some crash footage of that race.

I entitled this piece the "don't quit your day job video"

http://www.sicklines.com/courses-info/usa/illinois/course-video/farmdale_crash.wmv


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

mtb_biker said:


> i have some crash footage of that race.
> 
> I entitled this piece the "don't quit your day job video"
> 
> http://www.sicklines.com/courses-info/usa/illinois/course-video/farmdale_crash.wmv


thanks for sharing man!


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

WHAT ONLY 31 SECONDS:madmax:


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

the 3rd kid is me..


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

great now i can show the video to the hitman i hired, it will make the job soo much easier


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> great now i can show the video to the hitman i hired, it will make the job soo much easier


just follow the line of trees with chunks out of them from handlebars..


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

mtb_biker said:


> i have some crash footage of that race.
> 
> I entitled this piece the "don't quit your day job video"
> 
> http://www.sicklines.com/courses-info/usa/illinois/course-video/farmdale_crash.wmv


y u dissin on me for not havin a chain and a lack of fashion, but yeah, i like live on the mtx there.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

i follow the trail that looks like a bike with 3 rear wheels and 1 front wheel went through


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

you both are f*cking being dumb. quit talking trash, meet up in person, and settle your little girly b*tching problems.


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

dude, we meet up at the races, the only one not being there potvinwanab


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

ibanezrg520kid said:


> you both are f*cking being dumb. quit talking trash, meet up in person, and settle your little girly b*tching problems.


from what ican tell..weve settled it and are talkin about the video


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

hardrockcromo said:


> from what ican tell..weve settled it and are talkin about the video


oh... sorry i didn't realize it was settled when one mentions a hit man and the other says to run into trees. :bluefrown:


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

ah jeesh we were just kidding do you really think i could afford a hitman? and do you really think hardcrockdipstick rides fast enough to do any damage whatsoever to the trees


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

ibanezrg520kid said:


> oh... sorry i didn't realize it was settled when one mentions a hit man and the other says to run into trees. :bluefrown:


hahahahaah im the one who hits trees..and even i could tell it was sarcasm when he mentioned the hitman


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

yah i agree with hardsmackdopey, you guys are a little to uptight, and in alot of cases if you were less uptight and spent less time nitpicking at every little thing this forum could be alot more efficient, owel looks like everything i say that has nothing to do with mtbing will have to be done through pm 
but then again thats what makes this forum so much better then bikeforums


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

kyle, were did i ever complane about racing MTX on my Stinky. u dumbshit. read my post again. i was pointing out to u that i am just as good resolts in MTX on a bike that would be considered a handycap for this course compared to a HT. o and when i did race u, when i was on ur boyfriends P1, i FVCKING PWNED u biotch.


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

Sombrio69 said:


> kyle, were did i ever complane about racing MTX on my Stinky. u dumbshit. read my post again. i was pointing out to u that i am just as good resolts in MTX on a bike that would be considered a handycap for this course compared to a HT. o and when i did race u, when i was on ur boyfriends P1, i FVCKING PWNED u biotch.


yea and i was on your stinky..


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

What he's saying, is the margin he pwned you by, was greater than the margin you pwned him by, thus making his pwnination better than yours.

Getting 2nd in MTX is no big deal. Everyone 2nd and below sucked!


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

wow you guys are too dependant on your bikes, it shouldnt matter what bike your on, i used to race cars downhill on my supercycle x-mart bike and win(ofcourse their speed limit was 40 km, i however decided not to obey that rule) i am just as fast on an x mart bike as i am on my fisher, as i am on a rocky mountain 15 pound hybrid,and so far the main thing obstructing my maximum speed potential has been the seat height, 

you guys are weenies 

kona stinky, or not your bike is no excuse for loosing, you just gotta move those pedlas faster boi'


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

standard235 said:


> What he's saying, is the margin he pwned you by, was greater than the margin you pwned him by, thus making his pwnination better than yours.
> 
> Getting 2nd in MTX is no big deal. Everyone 2nd and below sucked!  except fo patrick


exactly what im saying wigga.


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

standard235 said:


> What he's saying, is the margin he pwned you by, was greater than the margin you pwned him by, thus making his pwnination better than yours.
> 
> Getting 2nd in MTX is no big deal. Everyone 2nd and below sucked!


"lolz"


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

Sombrio69 said:


> exactly what im saying wigga.


so youre sayin you suck at mtx then..


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

hardrockcromo said:


> so youre sayin you suck at mtx then..


Well yeah, he knows it too.

But he knows he's better than you, and he's right.


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> wow you guys are too dependant on your bikes, it shouldnt matter what bike your on, i used to race cars downhill on my supercycle x-mart bike and win(ofcourse their speed limit was 40 km, i however decided not to obey that rule) i am just as fast on an x mart bike as i am on my fisher, as i am on a rocky mountain 15 pound hybrid,and so far the main thing obstructing my maximum speed potential has been the seat height,
> 
> you guys are weenies
> 
> kona stinky, or not your bike is no excuse for loosing, you just gotta move those pedlas faster boi'


Dude, you use the phrase LOLZ.

You need to stfu. Don't say supercycle and x mart in the same sentence. That makes you sound ignorant. I race cars downhill on my bike too. Whoopdee ****ing doo...

You're an idiot. End yourself and get out of this thread


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

i never said i suck at MTX, ya i admit i ant no Brian Lopes but i could still kick your ass at it and have. and actually that one time that u beet me, u didnt actually beat be cause u left on 3 insted of "go" and at the bottem u even admitted that u left early. plus even w/ the fact that u left early i only lost by like 4inches. and in the race the only reasion i didnt get to the finals was cause i was told by TC that we couldnt through elboes, but the dude that was racing me punched me in the corner and i washed out. and as it turns out TC was wrong and we can through punches.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

this is my impression of standard 2357484946 whatever his numbers are

let me clear my throat...
standardblahblahblah says:
"buddy i got this stick stuck up my ass soo high, its hitting the top of my mouth, the doctor was ging to remove it but i told him to eff off, my favorite thing to do is steal candy from the babies at the daycare center, after that i ride home on my 8000 dollar rig, taking the sidewalk ofcourse so i can screw over as many civilians as possible, then i sit on my computer for 16 hours and start blurting out profanities so screw you idiot face how dare you have an opinion!"

p.s-if that gets me deleted its well worth it


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

I wish God would delete you.


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sombrio69 said:


> i never said i suck at MTX, ya i admit i ant no Brian Lopes but i could still kick your ass at it and have. and actually that one time that u beet me, u didnt actually beat be cause u left on 3 insted of "go" and at the bottem u even admitted that u left early. plus even w/ the fact that u left early i only lost by like 4inches. and in the race the only reasion i didnt get to the finals was cause i was told by TC that we couldnt through elboes, but the dude that was racing me punched me in the corner and i washed out. and as it turns out TC was wrong and we can through punches.


DUDE! WE CAN?

Sickkk.. hey Kyle, wanna race me again?


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

bit edgey their eh standard4657584948

thats expected of you, im sure a couple of babies down your throat will make the pain go away


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

man, this kid has got flamed hardcore in everythread he has made, im starting to feel bad for him...alright im over it

you ask to many fyking questions man, go out and ride for once and then ask some questions...that is after you researched them and found out all you could know.

go ride now...take some pics so we can see you can actually ride, and not just say you do and ask dumb questions on the internet


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

standard235 said:


> DUDE! WE CAN?
> 
> Sickkk.. hey Kyle, wanna race me again?


i guess so, they never didanything bout it when the dude did it to me.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz i ride all day, today i had to ride a hardcore xc trail on my friends rigid walmart bike ( i believe its called the laser ooooh) because im waiting for my new shifters to come in and my mommy wont let me ride without EVERY part on the bike and it was killer, and i wanted to do every jump i saw but i couldnt because my friend told me the bike was not to be absued (he doesnt even know i took it on a trail) if its anyone who should ride more its you you are ALWAYS responding to threads, why are you sitting on your computer instead of out there, you take one big ride a week? big deal i take one a day (well not right at the moment but when those shifters come in) i get on the computer every night at 10:00 pm and the only reason i touch the thing is because it cant be sunny all day


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

potvinwannab said:


> lolz i ride all day, today i had to ride a hardcore xc trail on my friends rigid walmart bike ( i believe its called the laser ooooh) because im waiting for my new shifters to come in and my mommy wont let me ride without EVERY part on the bike and it was killer, and i wanted to do every jump i saw but i couldnt because my friend told me the bike was not to be absued (he doesnt even know i took it on a trail) if its anyone who should ride more its you you are ALWAYS responding to threads, why are you sitting on your computer instead of out there, you take one big ride a week? big deal i take one a day (well not right at the moment but when those shifters come in) i get on the computer every night at 10:00 pm and the only reason i touch the thing is because it cant be sunny all day


then why do u wanna know how to land drops and other ****, the way i learned drops is to do it enough times to where i know what im doing, same with dirtjumping, ive asked a few questions to the guys on here for tips but i dont make a new thread every time i have a question. poor kid mommy wont let you ride awwwwww stfu, kid grow some balls and leave

also most of the people started on shitty xc bikes


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

I hit a 20ft double on my Hardrock. 


I ride everyday. At least 4 hours. And you know what? I read before I ask stupid ****ing questions. This thread was fine. How do you land drops? Nuh uh, read how to do it and then practice. That's it.

Now, where this thread took a turn was when you DIDN'T except our advice. KISS... whatever dude. You bought a 4 bar frame so don't give me that stupid ****. If you can get a better fork if you have to settle for air preload, then why the **** not? 

Because you're dead set in your ways but you ask for advice so you have someone else to blame other than yourself when you or something on your bike ****s up. Man up, grow a pair, and go ride.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

> then why do u wanna know how to land drops and other ****, the way i learned drops is to do it enough times to where i know what im doing, same with dirtjumping, ive asked a few questions to the guys on here for tips but i dont make a new thread every time i have a question. poor kid mommy wont let you ride awwwwww stfu, kid grow some balls and leave
> 
> also most of the people started on shitty xc bikes


i do mainly xc, when i jump thing i dont go too big and i do what comes natural, but for bigger stuff and the freeride im going to be doin when my new frame comes in id rather have some info

why would i include a question about landing drops in a thread about a fork, or a question about a fork in a thread about a rear shock, unlike you i like to get to the point, you on the other hand like to daze of into something else and ends up as you people attempting to insult me, im fine with one word answers

and im sure when you were a kid you didnt listen to your, well i have respect for my mom

and i dont have balls? look alot of you have broken bones, and have had serious injuries "experimenting" and the such, one guy even lost a kidney i believe, well id rather spend less time in the hospital and more on the trails, safety first, you cant ride a bike with a broken leg

and what do i care what you started with jeesh give me your life story why dont you


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

I should, but not enough time.


If you don't push the envelope, you'll never get better. Now, I've never broken a bone, but right now I have a totally ****ed up face from a wreck, along with a concussion and sprained wrist and knee. 

Not supposed to ride until Wed, but I rode today because I can't take it anymore.


So that me on here all the time is a bunch of BS. Just the last few days since it happened last Wednesday.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> lolz i ride all day, today i had to ride a hardcore xc trail on my friends rigid walmart bike ( i believe its called the laser ooooh) because im waiting for my new shifters to come in and my mommy wont let me ride without EVERY part on the bike and it was killer, and i wanted to do every jump i saw but i couldnt because my friend told me the bike was not to be absued (he doesnt even know i took it on a trail) if its anyone who should ride more its you you are ALWAYS responding to threads, why are you sitting on your computer instead of out there, you take one big ride a week? big deal i take one a day (well not right at the moment but when those shifters come in) i get on the computer every night at 10:00 pm and the only reason i touch the thing is because it cant be sunny all day


hey ******, guess what...i ride at least 2 hours a day, unless its 35 degrees and sunny as hell...ill ride rain, snow, anything...im on here because im done riding and im damn tired..but still wanting to learn more about biking and to see what other people are doing...or i havent rode yet and i want to see what i should try today, or to get stoked for todays ride, or what i should get for my bike next...im on here all the time because i am soo stoked about riding and want to learn more and get better and to progress, that i am constantly thinking about riding...when im on here im talking about bikes because i love them

when peopel like you come on these forums, you ask all these dumb questions and are on here constatly, which makes other people mad and you invoke the hatred you have noticed...people on these forums can tell who is here to progress and talk about biking and hwo is one here to make it look like they ride...one or two threads is ok...but 5 is a little out of hand, go out and ride and stop asking questions without resaearch, look up past threads..there must be a million on this forum about forks, so shut up, go ride, and buy whatever fork fits your riding

look them up to see which one does


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

yah standard45683732938 when my bike breaks i always blame the mtbr forums

i dont want my fork popping simple as that i know it has a 1 in 1 billion chance of doing so but still its an expensive part and i dont want it happening, besides i know what i want and its a fork with no air adjustments if you didnt have a suggestion dont post simple as that 

pfft do a 700 foot double on your sisters barbie bike because that really helps me get a fork:thumbsup: 

theres a thin line between manlyhood and being plain stupid, im young, i want to live, and i dont want any serious injuries because i landed wrong and my fork blewup and my joshua frame cracked and my rear shock spilled because i bought an avy and put it on the wrong frame and blah blah blah 
if i had a 5000 dollar rig under my feet id go off big drops too, and that will be a reality soon too when my guzzler comes in
and what is wrong with 4 bar

and man loosing your cool to a kid? i think some one else needs to grow up whats with the swearing dumnuts, is the stick jammed in there permanently? maybe it got lodged there when you did a 10 foot to flat into a tree branch infested area because you were "pushing the envelope"


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

i research but you are the supposed proffesionals who i look to to make final decisions before buying, note how most of my threads are about what product is best for me, or purchases, i like first hand feedback if you dont want to give it see if i care one word answer is all i need and is all im looking for not a bunch of over the top seniors swearing at me because they dont like my choices,but ofcourse you dont know what i expect so ill give you that  i personally think alot of stuff about alot of you guys but i dont disclose it because its irrelevent and no one should care

yet i log on and all the sudden a wave of f's and s' and i's , jeesh suggest a fork or keep your yap shut, but i think next time ill just go with what i think i should get since you always lead me in the opposite direction of what i want


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

the only people who have 5000 dollar rigs are the guys who bust their ass day in and day out to get that 5000 rig, personaly i have a 800 hardtail that I just screw around on having fun with my friends. you come on here flaming everyones answers and expect to be respected? oh and your not gonna be "popping" an airfork anytime soon if ur not gonna go ballz out

oh and one more thing "lolz" is by far the stupidest thing ive ever heard


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

oh yah lolz is stupid

what the hell is "pwnd" and "flamed" im sure those words are just fine?
those are geeky words used by the people who play world of warcraft and other stupid online games

jeesh just say "argued" and "better than" jeesh

and i argue all your responses because most of them sounds like this



> you both are f*cking being dumb. quit talking trash, meet up in person, and settle your little girly b*tching problems.


or



> another total moronic ****head just made my ignore list....


why cant you just be not-stupid and answer more like...



> Sherman is not a bad fork. In fact, I would gladly take another Sherman over a Marzocchi any day. I've had enough issues with breaking Marzocchi products and not receiving any support.
> 
> SR Suntour comes on comfort bikes, ok. Rockshox makes forks that come on comfort bikes as well. Marzocchi's OEM and low-end forks are made by Suntour. I'm not saying I support Suntour, I'm just saying that your logic may not be completely relevant.


or...


> Fox 36 Van.10mm more travel than you want but an amazing fork(they are 160mm by the way).Damping in one leg,spring in the other seen as how you like simplicity.So much better than anything Marzocchi can offer.
> If not the Fox then get a Pike.Also really great fork.


if you think im wrong dont say "you effing dumbass your nothing but a pimple on societies ass so shove a bastard in it you crap head"

just say "air preload isnt bad at all, infact bender uses it, but if you dont ant to use it you can get a lower end freeride fork like the rux or stance flow"

you can all use to grow up


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

duh...



What f0ggy said pretty much covers it. My P.1 Cro-Mo... I might have 2k in it. That's at the most though. The important thing is when we go out, we have fun. If you got a 66SL, would you blow it? Hell ****ing no. No way. You are afraid of a 5ft to flat. That thing can handle ANYTHING a person can.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

duh what?

duh most of you are immature people who cant handle the error of your ways?

duh you cant stay streighforward and just reply, as apposed to being a total pissoff?

duh you always have to add that little extra insult at the end of every sentence because that makes you all that much more right?

because if you were saying throughout this abomination of a thread that i should get an entry level freeride/jump fork, i dont see that anywhere in this entire thread, all i see is a bunch of smart allicks trying wayyyy too hard


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

I TOLD YOU TO GET A PIKE. You questioned me. THAT'S where you lose respect my friend. You need to respect the advice given to you, or don't ask for it. Thanks.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

dont even...

i accepted your suggestion, i was just simply verifying that it had no air adjust because cbo said otherwise, then in your response...well it went something like this...

"hey dumbass"

grow up  ill give you lessons on being civilized

and i will take "eff you" as a yes


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm perfectly civilized.

Just an E jackass is all!


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lmao!

well that makes me feel dumb...all that good arguing for nothing...

is there anyone here who just hates me and insults me in particular? report yourself so i can yell at you some more


----------



## Ventanarama (Dec 10, 2001)

standard235 said:


> The new Rockshox Pike. It's going to be from 160mm-115mm by U Turn.
> 
> This is the Coil U Turn model. For 2007.
> 
> Or get a 2006, they have 140mm. What bike is this going on. Even though a 66RC2X is the bombdiggity.


That's incorrect, the 115-160 fork is the new "Lyric", not the Pike. The 07' Pike is 95-140mm just like previous ones. The Lyric will be offered in coil U-Turn, Air, or 2-Step Air (rapid travel adjustment with the flick of a lever) and will be much more expensive than the Pike.

Larry 
Mountain High Cyclery 
[email protected]


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

standard235 said:


> The new Rockshox Pike. It's going to be from 160mm-115mm by U Turn.
> 
> This is the Coil U Turn model. For 2007.
> 
> Or get a 2006, they have 140mm. What bike is this going on. Even though a 66RC2X is the bombdiggity.


The new Pike is not 115 to 160mm. The Lyrik is 115 to 160. The Totem is up to 180. The Pike is still 95 to 140mm. The Lyrik and Totem get 35mm stanchions with oversized bushings, the Pike still uses 32mm stanchions.


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Everyone?


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

shut up you admitted to being a jackass it doesnt matter what you say anymore

...jackass


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

And you're a dumbass n00b. Noone else cares what you say anymore. You have 362 useless posts that haven't contributed anything. I have like 10 posts that have, so eat my ass.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz
n00b-another word for world of warcraft super ninja interweb geeks

and i have 326 posts because people argue too much

and i will not eat your ass, and even if i would it would be hard to tell where to start because your unloading sh!tloads of crap a minute, its like your rectum typed for you

I GOT IT

STANDARD 74538437383 BRAIN IS ACTUALLY AN ANUS


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

are weinmann xp 2002 wheels any good?


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

potvinwannabe.... STFU... you are the most ignorant person i have ever see post... you are being SUCH a hypocrite... you b*tch about others talking off topic about forks and stuff, but you keep arguing with everyone back! if you don't want them to talk about stuff but the fork you want then don't keep egging them on... take you own mother f*cking advice for crying out loud.

also, when you f*cking brag about doing sh*t on a damn wal-mart bike it COMPLETELY invalidates your opinion and what you are saying. everyone here has done stuff on a cheap bike before... no one started on a 5k free ride bike when they first were learning to ride. if you want people to give you some damn advice then f*cking ask for it and if you disagree with them that is ok, but you have NO right to be an a** to them, because they are giving you your opinion when you asked for it. 

riding is about respect. you don't have to be awesome to be liked. you don't have to own an expensive bike, but you DO have to be polite, earn respect, and listen to others before you can run your mouth AT ALL! you aren't going to get nice answer or a good vibe from anyone at all with they way you are always acting like a jacka**.

don't dis on other peoples words when you are saying stupid sh*t.

don't correct/flame someone for using bad grammer for things such as "better then" when you yourself aren't using correct grammer. i'm not either, but i'm not telling you are wrong... i'm telling you that it makes you look even more retarded when you are being a hypocrite once again.

stfu, go ride, quit asking repeated questions and then not accepting the responses, and quit being the HUGE hypocrite that you are.

also, i know i'm on here all the time after i ride... it's 4:43am here and i just got back from a 4 hour urban session and now i'm bored/tired. i don't sit on here and talk about riding. 

you are a stupid pos.


----------



## jezhkrider (Mar 22, 2006)

Fox VAN36 is the way to go, can't comment on the 66 but the Van is sweet perfection


----------



## fw190 (Oct 27, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> are weinmann xp 2002 wheels any good?


Good? They're great! Bender uses 'em, so should you. Just don't change the fork, I know a lot of people with fitment problems when they go from Suntour to one of the other major manufacturers.


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

my car









and a message to potvinwanab









NOOB!


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

yea i mean come on man if you ask for help and people tell you their opinions you cant just flame them. you are the one who asked for help in the first place if you dont want to hear what people have to say dont post questions. go ride and figure out wat is right for you.


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

*FOX 36 VANILLA*


----------



## MRfire (Jan 12, 2004)

Is this the kinder board?


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

when did i argue someones opinion? i argue when people make attempts at insulting me, even though they end up with such "amazing" lines as...

"Hey dumbass"

"hey ****"

and other "cunning" remarks


----------



## MTB-AHOLIC (Oct 8, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> Im in the market for a 150 mm front fork, but i dont want it to have air preload, air compression, air anything
> 
> basically is there a single crown fork out there that uses oil/spring combination only with 150-170 mm of travel that is good?


FRONT fork where's you rear fork??? tehehe


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

> potvinwannabe.... STFU... you are the most ignorant person i have ever see post... you are being SUCH a hypocrite... you b*tch about others talking off topic about forks and stuff, but you keep arguing with everyone back! if you don't want them to talk about stuff but the fork you want then don't keep egging them on... take you own mother f*cking advice for crying out loud.
> 
> also, when you f*cking brag about doing sh*t on a damn wal-mart bike it COMPLETELY invalidates your opinion and what you are saying. everyone here has done stuff on a cheap bike before... no one started on a 5k free ride bike when they first were learning to ride. if you want people to give you some damn advice then f*cking ask for it and if you disagree with them that is ok, but you have NO right to be an a** to them, because they are giving you your opinion when you asked for it.
> 
> ...


excuse me? the only reason i started talking about wheels is because you dont want me starting a new thread for every question, i was illustrating a point, i already have a set of weinmann xp 2002's anyways, and look buddy they were talking about a friken 4X race in chicago on my thread about a front fork, i never called anyone a name because they suggested an air preload fork,

and look how am i the ass? the only one i ever made fun of or insulted was standard 3447658575 and thats because he did it to me multiple times ASS
arguing isnt being an ass...calling someone a dumb**** because they dont want air preload is

well if riding is about being polite then i guess alot of these people are terrible riders, i AM polite i never wreck other peoples threads, i never swear AT people, and i offer help where i can

the only stupid thing i say is lolz(according to you anyways) but what the hell is pwnd and flamed and pos like you can type a whole page on how much of a jackass i am but you cant write out "piece of sh!t" like i thought you were hardcore freeriders not dorks who sit in their rooms with the lights closed and play video games all day, i never even heard the word flamed used in the context you people use it in until i came here

i dont care how much you ride, and im just stating that i did a trail on a walmart bike because you all think i dont ride

so stick that in your pipe and smoke it you PIECE OF SH!T


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

why is this tread still going, everyones told him pretty much the same answer, but he wants to get a manitu, so get a freakin fork already, also any wheels will do, If your doin xc it really doesnt matter which one you have cuz you wont break it, just go out and ride, experiment if u break a part, ask you lbs what they think you should do just dont come on these forums and treat the senior members like they dont know **** about biking


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

f0ggy said:


> why is this tread still going, everyones told him pretty much the same answer, but he wants to get a manitu, so get a freakin fork already, also any wheels will do, If your doin xc it really doesnt matter which one you have cuz you wont break it, just go out and ride, experiment if u break a part, ask you lbs what they think you should do just dont come on these forums and treat the senior members like they dont know **** about biking


word.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

and now i will start building myself some dirt jumps


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

potvinwannab,

i don't think you have a single friend on this thread. please just quit coming back. you are the most disrespectful kid i've ever meet... i'm assuming you are rather small and suffer from "little man syndrome."

you keep saying people are saying or doing things they are not. you KEEP calling all of us professionals, hardcore free riders, and other things that most of use are NOT! you are making assumptions that are not true. this a site where people with a passion hang out and talk... no one is claiming to be hardcore or amazing, well not most, but you keep saying "well, i thought you were supposed to be the professionals, but you are just abouch of a** wholes" and then you wonder why people b*tch at you. if you are honeslty going to try to keep a debate going then please put some thought into your post, quit calling people stupid names making fun of their usernames, quit insulting other peoples opinions when you asked for them, or other wise you just need to refrain from posting on this site any more. 

don't make anymore post about your stupid sh*t and don't expect anyone to give you a respectful answer after this, because when you asked for opinoins and then rudely shot them down saying we were wrong... you just lost any respect you DID have.

if you are ever around indianapolis indiana you better hope me and my friends don't get ahold of you...


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

ibanezrg520kid said:


> blah blah blah (but true)
> 
> if you are ever around indianapolis indiana you better hope me and my friends don't get ahold of you...


i got alberta covered, man you just made your self internationally hated


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

free rider said:


> i got alberta covered, man you just made your self internationally hated


i just made my self sound internationally hated? or potvinwannab? confusion prevails.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz me little?

im 5'9" 170 and still growing, you'lle see that when i take pictures of me on the trail next time i go because none of you believe i ride

and im sure alot of you are freeriders of some sort, unless you are suggesting to me fox 36's and rock shox pikes without trying them out for freeride?

i never called you *******s, i called you immature because you are look at the way you insult me like a 5 year old kid and swear and almost throw a fit because i reject air preload systems

and i never made fun of any of you before you made fun of me, and even when i do i never say the things you do, show me where i started this whole thing, because i didnt, someone who i dont know who decided they would shoot off their mouth because i dont want air preload/air spring and im not going to let it slide

and dont worry indianapolis is the last place i would go for anything


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

ibanezrg520kid said:


> i just made my self sound internationally hated? or potvinwannab? confusion prevails.


haha, not you man...potvinwannab is being the cocky s.o.b who wont listen to anyones advice...take it from people who know better than you potvinwannab, your are a ******* and should listen and admit when your wrong...


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> lolz me little?
> 
> im 5'9" 170 and still growing, you'lle see that when i take pictures of me on the trail next time i go because none of you believe i ride
> 
> ...


ok, now i'm definitaly not scared of you if you are 5'9" and 170 pounds... you need to ride your bike abit more... i'm 5'9" and when i had a cast on my foot for like 6 months i gain weight and went to 157 and when i was healed and started riding again i dropped down to 128 from road riding and spin class and then i started doing weight training and now i have built muscle to the point of where i weight 145.

you are the one acting immature with your 3rd grade insults. for all the sh*t you talk... i bet you wouldn't have the balls to talk all this sh*t to me or standard235 in person. in fact... next time you and standard235 are going to be in illionis for a dh or mtx race... i think i'll ride my sport bike out there and see if you still wanna run your mouth to us. if you do... it won't feel too good getting hit in the face with a pair of gloves with titanium knuckles...

people started talking trash to you, because you didn't just deny their advice you did it in a rude mannor.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz you have no idea...
yah im gonna fight you...i wouldnt waste my breath on you

you couldnt handle my real insults you wouldnt even be able to contradict them, but i would never say them because #1 it is immature and #2 i would get deleted sooo fast 
they arent 3rd grade they are a 14 year old being more mature then all of you because not once have i really sworn at any of you, or called you something unmentionable that ahd to be blanked out, yah i called that guy a piece of sh!t but that was more of me rebelling, not calling him that

so swear and insult and pm me and say your going to beat my ass all your just being a bunch of babies


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> lolz you have no idea...
> yah im gonna fight you...i wouldnt waste my breath on you
> 
> you couldnt handle my real insults you wouldnt even be able to contradict them, but i would never say them because #1 it is immature and #2 i would get deleted sooo fast
> ...


the only reason you wont say your "insults" is casue you dont have any, face it your a fake...you are probably a 14 year old nerd who sits at home on his computer all day and mastuerbates to gay pron, while trying to make new internet buddies.:nono:

you cant call someone immature for telling the truth


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz unlike you i wont be egged on by your taunting believe me or not, chances are i will never meet you in my life so what do i care what you think of me 

so go suck an egg, because im not the one who says "pwnd" and "flamed" and "pos" and you probably have others


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

free rider said:


> the only reason you wont say your "insults" is casue you dont have any, face it your a fake...you are probably a 14 year old nerd who sits at home on his computer all day and mastuerbates to gay pron, while trying to make new internet buddies.:nono:
> 
> you cant call someone immature for telling the truth


haha yeah and the only reason i wouldn't be able to contradict them is because he already does it for me... oh and he is 14 lol and weighs 170 at 5'9"... someone doesn't really ride.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

i have 4 words for you
you.have.no.idea


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

ibanezrg520kid said:


> haha yeah and the only reason i wouldn't be able to contradict them is because he already does it for me... oh and he is 14 lol and weighs 170 at 5'9"... someone doesn't really ride.


hes 25 pounds heavier and 4 inches shoter...im not skinny and im in no way over weight (anymore) and if i have 4 inches on him and still come out lighter that says something about physical activity, or therin lack of


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

really? try me...im more active then most people my height who weigh 30 pounds less, im very active but dont believe it if you dont want but doesnt change the fact


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

anyways im off to play tennis...just leave all your cocky remarks and i will get back to you at around 1:30 am est


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> lolz unlike you i wont be egged on by your taunting believe me or not, chances are i will never meet you in my life so what do i care what you think of me
> 
> so go suck an egg, because im not the one who says "pwnd" and "flamed" and "pos" and you probably have others


sorry, did you just say go suck an egg...sorry i used to say that it brought me way back to i dont know, maybe kindergarden...honestly man, grow up :nonod:


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

I weigh 200lbs and I'm 5'6".

And I could kick your ass. So eat a dick


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

standard235 said:


> I weigh 200lbs and I'm 5'6".
> 
> And I could kick your ass. So eat a dick


ya, but you are a badass :thumbsup:


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

so where do you live, my friends might wanna come on a road trip with me, anyone else in? mabe hit up his sweet jumps afterwards

mabe even hit a few tennis balls togeather? hahahaha kid you make me laugh

ps 5'9 170 isnt that big kid


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

oh now it isnt that big eh? 2 hours ago you were calling me yokohanza but since standard 8059587595 is 200 all the sudden im slightly above average

trust me im formidable, and i dont think you would want to fight me, and besides im peacful and would rather just hold you down than punch you 

and freerider:
i said go suck an egg because i wont stoop to your level but if you want to translate i said 
f you!


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

wait are you asking where I live?


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

59 170 just means your fat thats all 5'11 170 is perfectly normal most of my friends are like that, but ur just fat


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

ah jeesh 2 inches 
and fyi im closer to 5 10, infact its been 6 months sicne i measured myself maybe im there


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

and why are you on this forum again? youve got your answers now leave!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> i get on the computer every night at 10:00 pm and the only reason i touch the thing is because it cant be sunny all day


Yeah.... thats why you have nearly as many posts and me when youve been here a month and Ive been here nearly a year....

The e-fights are sometimes entretaining, but this particular one is just annoying :eekster:


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lmao screw you 
i have been insulted multiple times ill leave wen i am satisfied


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

seriously man... going look up the work HYPOCRITE for crying out loud man. a fine example of why you are one is beacuse you KEEP saying i'm going to be "mature" and not stoop to your level, but yet... you keep stooping... and yet for how low you are going... you really really suck at it. if you dont wanna stoop to someones level then DON'T say things like "screw you man" because you are constantly contradicting yourself... oh and i'm not normally violant, but when someone comes across people as ignorant as yourself... well... f*cking budda would wanna kick your a**


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> lmao screw you
> i have been insulted multiple times ill leave wen i am satisfied


does that mean we should insult you till you are satisfied

if so you are a hypocritical obnoxios loser who makes the whole mtb world looks like a slop house..satisfied yet...im kinda confused, first you said i shouldnt be insulted now your saying insult me till im satisfied ...hypocrite:nono:


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz 

i dont even think my back will allow me to go as low as you
i mean my head hasnt blown off yet...and my mouth is incapable of producing such hideous vocabulary

so i said screw you, thats not half as bad as 

"you effing eff face go eat a sh!t pie and after that come to my city so i can kick your a$$ so hard that sh!t flies outh your mouth, then shove a marzocchi 888 up your a$$"

or something similar to that i forget

and i said im going to stay till i am satisfied with the responses i have given, or until you all give up


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

ok looks like this thread is over whoever envoked this sherade i hope you break your fork 

thank you all for your insight no matter how irrelevant and outright innapropriate it was you have proved that you have the mind of a 5 year old with anger problems

but before this thread is sealed i have one more question

DID BENDER SERIOUSLY USE WEINMANN XP 2002 WHEELS? BECAUSE ISNT WEINMANN LIKE A NO NAME BRAND FOR WHEELS?


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

LOLZ I SAID ILL LEAVE WHEN IM SATISFIED...BUT SATISFIED WITH WHAT? YOU DONT KNOW

well incase you were wondering its until im satisfied overall,


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

dude, once again, you are a hypocrite. you are trying to insult someone elses grammer and vocabulary, but yet you don't use correct grammer yourself! guess what... you can't insult someones intelligence and say they are not smart enough to use big words when you aren't writing correctly yourself. wtf? are you REALLY that ignorant that you are going to insult someone else level of intelligence when you yourself are not writing correct? :madman:


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

you know what ibangnerds420dola

yah your right the only one here with the mentality of a 5 year old with anger problems is you...you truly are sick i read your pm's, those are things that standard 23464658 wouldnt even say so you know what SHUT UP i ended the thread end of story...oh and stop blabbin about "aww man dun go talkin sh!t or ima mess you up" what are you fifty cent? why cant you be insulting, yet funny at the same time like standard265745474 no instead you sound like a wannabe terrorist, look im sorry you cant get anyone to wrestle with you but i dont care if you can, want to, or will mess me up, i simply am not a total retard who goes picking fights with every person on this forum i dont like

so suck on that, jacka$$!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

potvinwannab said:


> ah jeesh 2 inches
> and fyi im closer to 5 10, infact its been 6 months sicne i measured myself maybe im there


So you insulted my height previously when in fact you are less than 2 inches taller than me?


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> whoever envoked this sherade i hope you break your fork


wasnt that you?


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

potvinwannab said:


> can i get a sherman with no air system? possibly an older model?


Flick and Firefly are coil.
Nixon Elite is coil (RTWD).
Vanilla 36 - don't those have spacers you can change the travel with, like the 32 and 40?


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> ok looks like this thread is over whoever envoked this sherade i hope you break your fork
> 
> thank you all for your insight no matter how irrelevant and outright innapropriate it was you have proved that you have the mind of a 5 year old with anger problems
> 
> ...


Haha. I started this charade. Good thing I have a RS Pike *****. Hahaaaaa...



hardrockcromo said:


> wasnt that you?


Haha... nvm what I said. pwned


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

i insulted your height? sorry i dont keep track of old posts, besides you were kind of annoying me in that shock strength thread 

but i am sorry


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> you know what ibangnerds420dola
> 
> yah your right the only one here with the mentality of a 5 year old with anger problems is you...you truly are sick i read your pm's, those are things that standard 23464658 wouldnt even say so you know what SHUT UP i ended the thread end of story...oh and stop blabbin about "aww man dun go talkin sh!t or ima mess you up" what are you fifty cent? why cant you be insulting, yet funny at the same time like standard265745474 no instead you sound like a wannabe terrorist, look im sorry you cant get anyone to wrestle with you but i dont care if you can, want to, or will mess me up, i simply am not a total retard who goes picking fights with every person on this forum i dont like
> 
> so suck on that, jacka$$!


i bang nerds 420dola? wow... quit making fun of user names it's stupid and only makes you look even more ignorant. quit telling me to suck on ****... I WILL NOT GIVE YOU HEAD. as for me having the "mentality of a 5yr old" ... yes, because you know my intelligence level. you are right. i'm in all resource classes. actually... guess what... i am very book smart. i take alot of AP/APC classes which are college classes and in the 12 grade i already have around 10 college credits. so, you cannot insult my intelligence level, because it is much higher then yours...

i think standard235 added a nice picure and i think it clears up what has happen to you within this thread... total f*cking ownage.


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

ibanezrg520kid said:


> i bang nerds 420dola? wow... quit making fun of user names it's stupid and only makes you look even more ignorant. quit telling me to suck on ****... I WILL NOT GIVE YOU HEAD. as for me having the "mentality of a 5yr old" ... yes, because you know my intelligence level. you are right. i'm in all resource classes. actually... guess what... i am very book smart. i take alot of AP/APC classes which are college classes and in the 12 grade i already have around 10 college credits. so, you cannot insult my intelligence level, because it is much higher then yours...
> 
> i think standard235 added a nice picure and i think it clears up what has happen to you within this thread... total f*cking ownage.


Oh, I made fun of his username. Because it was easier than memorizing it.

And yes. total pwnage.


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

standard235 said:


> Haha... nvm what I said. pwned.


omg my first pwnage of someone!!!

LOLZ I CANT BELIEVE IT!

:ciappa:


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

ahhaahaA!!!


Perfect.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

haha wow, i just read the whole thread and all i can say is WOW, potawannasuckmyhugewhitedick, u are really a ignorant dumbass.


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Oh the irony...


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> excuse me? the only reason i started talking about wheels is because you dont want me starting a new thread for every question, i was illustrating a point, i already have a set of weinmann xp 2002's anyways, and look buddy they were talking about a friken 4X race in chicago on my thread about a front fork, i never called anyone a name because they suggested an air preload fork,
> 
> and look how am i the ass? the only one i ever made fun of or insulted was standard 3447658575 and thats because he did it to me multiple times ASS
> arguing isnt being an ass...calling someone a dumb**** because they dont want air preload is


 first, peoria is nowhere near chicago dumbass, secondly, zach (standard235) is an ass, but he is an entertaining smartass, and his *******ishness is very genetic.

anyways, zach, have you done any grooming to the 18 footer in your backyard yet or do u have to tear it out for the pool?


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

Sombrio69 said:


> haha wow, i just read the whole thread and all i can say is WOW, potawannasuckmyhugewhitedick, u are really a ignorant dumbass.


i dont see you as having a huge white dick, maybe a white dick, but i always thought u were the clitorous of a cavernous twat that grew appendages and walked off.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

hahaha what a moron 
you are not worthy to put your mouth anywhere on my body sorry ibaggroceries4alivin/

and did i ask you for your educational specs?no? thats what i thought, now shut your ass up boi


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

hardrockcromo said:


> wasnt that you?


Yeah, and he was b!tching me out cuz I was joking and told him that I hope his headtube snaps. A lot of hippocracy went on in that thread as well.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

how was i hypocritical in that thread? and certain things just happen to tick me off/


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

quit being a ***** and take it in the ass queer, wait, i jss contridicted myself, so quit *****in


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lmao how childish'

yah, heh, see i dont really care if you contardicted yourself, me or ghandi:thumbsup:

edith wait that wasnt posted to me i dont think disregard the statement above


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

wow.... potvinwannab is on his way to dethroning SMT as the ultimate postwhore :smallviolin: 
The only thing is that potvinwannab's posts are 10x more full of crap than SMT's.....


----------



## Micnap (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh my god, kill this thread. Please. Do we even have moderators anymore? Banish this kid to Pinkbike for life.


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

Can someone get banned for just plain ignorance, and being annoying? I hope so....


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Micnap said:


> Oh my god, kill this thread. Please. Do we even have moderators anymore? Banish this kid to Pinkbike for life.


DING DING DING!

We have a WINNNARRR


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Micnap said:


> Oh my god, kill this thread. Please. Do we even have moderators anymore? Banish this kid to Pinkbike for life.


Is your avatar of the pimp from the Boondocks?

"There's some n!gger in a purple suit at the door."


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

looks to be so will


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz if anyone is getting banned, the first one wont be me


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ok, I think he does that lolz thing just to piss us off. LOLZ


And yeah, you'll be first. Everyone else has made a contribution to this forum, except you.



Well, no. You've made an asshat out of yourself. Congrats.


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> lolz if anyone is getting banned, the first one wont be me


We are all praying you get banned.

Trust me here, I could really care less if you die... Not just because you are an idiot on internet forums, but I really don't think you should ever father children.

I can picture their first 'words' "LOLZ"


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz i have sooo made a small contribution, because of me someone now owns a yakuza aniki

and trust me i say lolz everywhere on the internet,msn etc. i could send you my message histories if you dont believe me 

and i barely make a contribution because i dont have time to reply to peoples questions id rather be out with my friends, and even at night when im on i'd rather not, i just ask questions and you choose to answer them...not in the fasion i would hope for, but you answer them


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

At nearly 12 posts a day I would think you would have something to contribute, or at least regurgitate some basic information to another new user besides " lolz ". Its a pity this isn't like survivor.


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> id rather be out with my friends


ha....


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

go buy a ****in hardtail potvin, btw, i may make a moron of myself, but who is the potvin u r referring to in ur name, felix, cause he was a mediocre goalie in the show


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

thats it you dissed my goalie thats worse than dissing my mom

look retard hardtails suck, doesnt matter what you say i dont care if your pro or not, your not me, so you cant go telling me that hardtails are good because they arent thats that!Ill take my guzzler over a p.2 cromo, porter pro, or khs dj300 ANY DAY 

and potvin was a workhorse he was the best goalie out there in his prime and took sv% and gaa i believe in 1993 plus he got the leafs to the semis 3 times in his stay 

but what do you know your just a stupid ignorant american biker, sure potvin sucks now but the years that count to me are the ones that he was on toronto, and he rocked, and i like him even if he isnt the best and i like his style not his stelar/not stelar performances 

so go screw a goat dumba$$

and give it a rest and let the thread die youve already proved tome that your a total moron


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> thats it you dissed my goalie thats worse than dissing my mom
> 
> look retard hardtails suck, doesnt matter what you say i dont care if your pro or not, your not me, so you cant go telling me that hardtails are good because they arent thats that!Ill take my guzzler over a p.2 cromo, porter pro, or khs dj300 ANY DAY
> 
> ...


 i never said potvin was a horrible goalie, i know patrick lalime, and i have seen some bad slumps, but anyway, ya, potvin was the best numbers goalie around but numbers mean jack ****, my knowledge does not come from my custom reeboks but my being around the game all my life, dumb ****ing canadian, i'll race ya on my 4x course *****


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

NUMBERS MEAN EVERYTHING DUMBNUTS

your not going to put a goalie in who has a 4.00 gaa just because u THINK he has good potential, or because you like his speed, etc. any owner with half a brain will put a 2.00 man over a 4.00 man any day

what the hell are you, the duke boiz, i dont care if you race me or not just i wont be the one budging from woodbridge so see you at albion if it does ever happen  so stop challenging me to races i live hundred of miles away

and reeboks? custom? conformist...should try simmons or smith, but im scared the air bag they put in the knee cradle will pop 

p.s-ill beat you in a race WITH my goalie pads on


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

Thread closed. kid get a life

end.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

i closed it long time ago

this is personal

talk to some who gives a rats ass what you say


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

pottawannab, and garrett just shut the fvck up, no one cares what u have to say, so please if ur gonna keep *****ing to eachother do it on AIM or somthin like taht


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

Sombrio69 said:


> pottawannab, and garrett just shut the fvck up, no one cares what u have to say, so please if ur gonna keep *****ing to eachother do it on AIM or somthin like taht


 how do u flatland on a ****in stinky? anyway, a good goalie can have bad numbers by being on a bad team, look at MAF or anybody in st louis in the past 5 yrs.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

most goalies with bad numbers are just plain crap, brodeur, or roloson on st louis would still bein the 3.00/- range

great goalies should steal the show no matter what team, name me one goalie in the past 3 years who was transferred and did much better (other than kipur)


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

gwillywish said:


> how do u flatland on a ****in stinky?


i dont, i put that up cause we like in Illinois one of the flatest places in America, hence the name flatlander.


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Everyone STFU!


And potvinwannab, I just wanted to let you know, I hope your headtube snaps. [email protected]


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz

thats nice alot of people hope alot of things happen to me aswell

so bite me jacka$$...whoops what i meant to type was


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

I love being 14. I can be a [email protected]$$ on purpose and not care!

*****


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

WHAT YOUR ONLY 14? HOLY 
I FEEL BETRAYED, WHATS THE USE IN INSULTING YOU YOUR ONLY 14 WHAT CAN YOU DO ABOUT IT

wheres that ibinladen911 when you need him...


----------



## Fasttrak (Jun 1, 2006)

After having briefly read through two monster threads started by potvinwannab, the only impression I get is an individual intent on wasting others time. Is it just me or is he just a monster troll working pretty hard to maintain inane posts for as long as possible? To go from damn near unintelligible posts on the shock thread to now seeing his actual grasp of the English language seems... odd to say the least. I skipped passed quite a few pages but would bet there is no picture of him riding anything beyond the "sticky keyboard" in his Ted Kazinsky sized cabin some where in Never Never Land...

Don't bother trying to goad me into more replies, potvin, there is a wonderful function on most websites called "ignore", you effectively get placed into a black hole. For all intents and purposes you become as irrelevant as your posts.. 

And thank god for beer, it is what makes threads like this almost amusing...


KB


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Pwned again, my friend.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

what are you the big kahuna...shaddupa you-a face!

yes that is my evil plan to waste 2 minutes of every member on mtbr's time, so that while they are reading my thread and replying, i sneek into their garage, look for their bike, measure their rear shock, steal it, and put it on my joshua! have yet to find one

p.s-I TRASHED THE JOSHUA HAPPY(well had to there was a crack)

yes fasttrak come into my thread look deep into my eyes, you will do as i say repeat-
now respond to everyone of my posts! and if you find a 6.5 inch shock missing standard2467 did it


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

the only thing pwned was your mom, cha ching! JKS JUST KIDDING KEEP YOUR PANTS ON, NO NEED TO RAPE ME

well now i know why you say pwned...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

potvinwannab said:


> thats it you dissed my goalie thats worse than dissing my mom
> 
> look retard hardtails suck, doesnt matter what you say i dont care if your pro or not, your not me, so you cant go telling me that hardtails are good because they arent thats that!Ill take my guzzler over a p.2 cromo, porter pro, or khs dj300 ANY DAY
> 
> ...


If hardtails suck, how come I'm boosting way bigger on my Addict than I ever did on my Coiler? I'm raking in faster times on the slalom course, my DH times are just marginally slower through the rocky sections, and I'm more or less still hitting the same drops. Hardtails do not suck. It's all about the application. More importantly, it's the person who's on the bike.


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> the only thing pwned was your mom, cha ching! JKS JUST KIDDING KEEP YOUR PANTS ON, NO NEED TO RAPE ME
> 
> well now i know why you say pwned...


wow man, youre resorting to yo mama jokes...and they suck! you gettin you as$ handed to you by 3 14 yeard olds... so how exactly does that make you feel you damn canook?


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

hardrockcromo said:


> wow man, youre resorting to yo mama jokes...and they suck! you gettin you as$ handed to you by 3 14 yeard olds... so how exactly does that make you feel you damn canook?


Ok, ok. You pwned someone again. You sick boi?


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz obviously sarcasm reffering to your stupid nerd word


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Nope. LOLZIES!


Ok, now I feel gay. Time to go kill a kitten...


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

only gay people kill kittens, go shoot a pitbull


----------



## fuelinjection23 (Sep 3, 2005)

*888*

66 get something marzocchi get like a DROP OFF  dont get rox shox thats chinese crap get a italian made goodness fork the boxxers always snap


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Only gay people masturbate??


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

oh yah forgot "everytime you masturbate you kill a kitten" w/e im sure alot of gay people masturbate aswell though, and why do something they do? they probably have their own gayway of breathing


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

hardrockcromo said:


> wow man, youre resorting to yo mama jokes...and they suck! you gettin you as$ handed to you by 3 14 yeard olds... so how exactly does that make you feel you damn canook?


 its spelled canuck fukin retard, but the pwnage was decent kyle


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> if you find a 6.5 inch shock missing standard2467 did it


y would he steal 1 when he rides a p1?


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz i said what i said sarcasticly in refference to your ****-word that gimpy from undergrads invented  note what i said afterwards...

believe me if i was to use a momma joke it wouldnt be that one


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

hmm ive killed a shitload of kittens..... oops.... + kill yourself


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

i've been ignoring this thread, because you are the most ignorant peice of sh*t i've ever come across in my entire life!! you said you were going to f*cking end the tread...now do it for crying out loud. your jokes are immature, your post are ignorant, you have no one who likes you on here, you are a total poser, you are completely full of yourself, and you just plain SUCK AT LIFE. 

you mention standard235 f*cking you... you must be gay man. no one wants to **** you... you are the type who cries after sex. 

i haven't been posting in this thread, because, well, i choose to do something productive in my extra time. like RIDING MY BIKE or hanging out with my gf. no jacking off to thoughts of members of this site f*cking you in the a** you stupid butt f*cker.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

originally posted by:ibenddicks520aday


> i've been ignoring this thread, because you are the most ignorant peice of sh*t i've ever come across in my entire life!! you said you were going to f*cking end the tread...now do it for crying out loud. your jokes are immature, your post are ignorant, you have no one who likes you on here, you are a total poser, you are completely full of yourself, and you just plain SUCK AT LIFE.
> 
> you mention standard235 f*cking you... you must be gay man. no one wants to **** you... you are the type who cries after sex.
> 
> i haven't been ! posting in this thread, because, well, i choose to do something productive in my extra time. like RIDING MY BIKE or hanging out with my gf. no jacking off to thoughts of members of this site f*cking you in the a** you stupid butt f*cker


LMFAO AHAHAHAHA ROFLMAO LOLZ LOLZ LOLZ LOLZ AHAHAHAHA LMAO I DIED WHEN I READ THAT

LMAO GET OVER ME ALREADY STANDARD2457687 MIGHT BE AN ASS HERE BUT IN OTHER THREADS HES DECENT, SAME WITH XSL_WILL AND ALL THE OTHERS, ITS REALLY FUNNY WHEN THEY POKE FUN AT MY JOSHUA TOO 

BUT YOU ARE JUST A PLAIN GREMLIN SO GO WHY ARE YOU EVEN READING THIS NO ONE IS RUBBING YOUR FACE IN IT AND MY GUESS IS THAT MOST PEOPLE POST HERE TO LET OFF A LITTLE STEAM AND MAKE FUN OF ME, NOW STOP BLOWING OFF YOUR MOUTH AND STOP BEING A PRE JUDGING MANIAC, LMAO YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW MUCH I LAUGHED WHEN YOU SAID I SUCK AT LIFE LMAO JEESH MAN CALM YOURSELF AND RELAX BUDDY AND IF YOU WANT TO SAY SUCH RETARDED THINGS DO IT TO MY FACE, AND WASH YOUR SEMEN FILLED MOUTH OUT WITH SOAP


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

why do you make fun of homosexuality so much? sure i've poked a joke or two at it, but you do it too much. i have a feeling you are very insecure about yourself. i'm not for homosexuality when it is sterotypical gay stuff, but if someone is happy let them f*cking be... just because you are too insecure about youself doesn't mean another individual should pay for it. you can tell me i suck cock all night long... it doesn't matter. i have a gf. i don't care if you say i don't, because she is there for me and your lame opinion doesn't make anything different. you keep telling others to let it go, but you don't ever take your own f*cking advice.

why would you want me to put YOUR soap in MY mouth if my mouth had sprem in it? is that some kind of weird fetish of yours? yuck. :nono: 

seriously, put some thought into your post besides "lolz" or "i laughed so hard at such a retarded post" because you are so ignorant not a single person on here has respect for you. quit kissing standard235 or XSL_WILL's a** just because they are liked on here. you run your mouth and they say "oh they are cool" i got news for you. when these people are telling you that you are stupid... they mean it. you just say "oh they are still cool though" cause you are like the annoying kid that kisses everyones a** and when they say "dude, go away... no one likes you" you just giggle like a little girl and say "haha, good joke man." 

you come around indianapolis indiana and i will say sh*t to your face. i'll knock you out if you run your mouth at all in person to me. 

oh and your attempt to make fun of my username was horrible... you said "ibenddicks520aday" well... good thing i'm bending dicks... is that an insualt saying i'm making guys not hard? cause i'm pretty glad i'm not... next time try something say a homosexual joke that makes sense, because if you wanted to make fun of me and call me gay then you should have said something about me rasining dicks... not making them bent... or lemp. dumb f*ck. 

your mom needs to get her strap-on pen*s out of you a** cause you are way to stupid to not having something shoved so far up your a** that it's hurting your kidneys.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

wow, you are only 13 years old!?!?!?! omgosh... you really think you are hard running your mouth to a 17 year old who is actually fit... if you are 13 and are really going to run your mouth and tell me to say sh*t to your face... then you are the most niave person ever. 

when your balls drop you can start posting.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

LMAO whatever grumpy old man on the street corner 

#1 ver hard to make fun of ibanezr520kid, ok i did alright for my few attempts

#2thats just the way i am im not agaisnt gays i just happen to know alot of people dont like being called homosexual and looks like you are one of them

#3read what i wrote i said put soap in your mouth not MY soap

#4 i never said xsl_will or standard284749 were cool, i just they arent total piss offs and lend an opinion beofre being a total flaming retard, i bet they are total nerd wuite frankly and i feel like one being on a forum about mountain biking and its a good thing my friends dont know

#5yah id rather not go to america  but if you ever come to toronto give me a ring

#6 yes im sure its great that you are handling dicks in any way whatsoever:thumbsup: 

lmao and #7 that was just stupid and poking fun at my mom in that matter is worse than any gay joke you dumbass

and im turning 14 soon 

and finally cram a cork in it dumbass


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Oh god. I said I KILLED A KITTEN and this starts up. Damn I'm good.



Oh yeah, I have a gay cousin. For those who know me, no it's not Justin. 


I'm 14. Don't pick at his balls dropping, it shows you care. Please. Don't. I know you don't, so don't go there. 

potvinwannab, all i can say is you need a new username. You should just do that, type like I do, and you'll be golden. When I went over into some other forums, people didn't believe I was 14 just because I type correctly. You aren't assumed to be ignorant and young when you can do this. And really, once you get used to it and get faster, it's easier than not doing it. It's also easier to not screw up a school paper, and get that A instead of a C because of MSN/AIM/Yahoo/whatever speak. Cheers dude, I'm tired. I have a trail work to be at in... 8 hours and 39 mins. I think I would like 8 of them hours for sleep. Seeya.


Damn, that was long. Took like a minute to type it.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

seriously.. your post made no point what so ever. when did i say I had a problem with being called gay... i actually said I DON'T have a problem with it and that it just makes YOU come across as an insecure prick. 

aww... did i offend you making fun of your mommy? maybe she'll suck you off later. 

wow 14!?!?!? you are FINALLY a big boy... so, when does puberty start? 

funny you don't wanna goto american... prolly just because you don't want to get your a** kicked. belive me... american does not want a kid like you here. i've been to canada many times because my good friend is from right outside of toronto... and it's not really any different at all... so, lets be dumb and argue about who has a better country when you are 13 years old and know NOTHING about the goverment at all... you don't stand a chance in a debate about political/goverment related topics. so, don't even bother trying to start one cause you wouldn't even know enough to get one started. 

do you really thinking saying anything about someone else is going to help your situation at all... if you want to stay on this site then you better quick being a f*cking prick and running your mouth then crying like a baby saying "i didn't start it... and don't make fun of my mommy cause she is good in bed... i'm just too young to get an erection" is going to help you out at all. don't bother posting in any other thread, because no one wants to hear what you have to say. no one wants to hear you brag about how good you are at soccer or how much you know about hockey. quit making fun of people for smoking pot too... you live in f*cking canada... one of the largest, if not the largest, importers of marijuana to america...

you are sooo stupid. you are right.. i'm the grumpy old man on the street corner... the grumpy old man no the street corner pimping your nasty a** mom for a nickle a fling. 

quit riding all together... if you even DO really ride, because the biking community doesn't need you. you won't be missed. you haven't even been noticed as a rider... just a 13yr old prick. 

once again... you said "#6 yes im sure its great that you are handling dicks in any way whatsoever" and you cannot offend me or my sexuailty. guess what... i'll give you another thing to call me gay about... i have long hair that goes past my shoulders... oh no!!! i'm SOO gay. i'm great with dicks! yummy! idc. they are just meaningless words from someone who doesn't even know the difference between homosexuality and heterosexuality. 

oh and making fun of your mom isn't worse then making fun of someones sexuality... unless you are calling yourself a hypocrite?


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

seriously, please go away


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

although i agree that writing correctly does make you not seem like such and a**... i don't bother online too much... unless it is a political debate or a debate that i'm willing to put effort into and i actualy wanna show respect for the other person. i'm not dumb or anything. i take all honors classes and what not... i just don't feel that i have to write correctly. especially when i have no respect for the person, but like i said... if i wanted a mature debate then i would write as you are supposed to do.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz i would NEVER use aim lingo in school, and i am an a+ student when it comes to language believe it or not  i can write and i write good

and iban...screw it its stupid enough
your a ..nevermind cant say it or im poking fun at the gays...

suffice to say you are sick...and stupid, your 3 years older what do you want a metal? you remind me of my friends sister she smokes, drives with weird boys, hangs out late, parties and drinks and her response to every question and every screw up is "im 17"
im the same size as you and thats all that matters

lmao stop responding you are more a comedian to me then someone who is saying anything whatsoever so ill make this short and sweet

YOU ARE SAD,AND DISGUSTING, WHY YOU CYING FOR. CALM DOWN RELAX AND THINK BEFORE YOU TALK ,YOU ARE PROBABLY DRUNK
WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU, I THINK AFTER READING THAT ALOT OF PEOPLE WOULD AGREE YOU SHOULD GET BANNED BEFORE ME, 
WHY DO YOU THINK YOU DESERVE SO MUCH RESPECT YOU ARE ONLY A MOUNTAINBIKER SO SHUT UP. WHO GIVES A RATSASS ABOUT POLITICS IM JUST NOT GOING TO AMERICA BECAUSE YOUR NOT WORTH MY EFFORT
SO BITE ME KID


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

ibanezrg520kid said:


> seriously..
> 
> you live in f*cking canada...


i think me you and standard need to take a road trip


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

ibanezrg520kid said:


> why do you make fun of homosexuality so much? sure i've poked a joke or two at it, but you do it too much. i have a feeling you are very insecure about yourself. i'm not for homosexuality when it is sterotypical gay stuff, but if someone is happy let them f*cking be... just because you are too insecure about youself doesn't mean another individual should pay for it. you can tell me i suck cock all night long... it doesn't matter. i have a gf. i don't care if you say i don't, because she is there for me and your lame opinion doesn't make anything different. you keep telling others to let it go, but you don't ever take your own f*cking advice.
> 
> why would you want me to put YOUR soap in MY mouth if my mouth had sprem in it? is that some kind of weird fetish of yours? yuck. :nono:
> 
> ...


Actually... Being hit on by a metrosexual homosexual man is probably the best compliment that another man can get. We all know how damn picky they are.

Don't talk sh!t about somebody just because they're different. This applies to gender, sexual preference, religion, economic status, and race. I'm not referencing this to anybody in particular.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> lolz i would NEVER use aim lingo in school, and i am an a+ student when it comes to language believe it or not  i can write and i write good
> 
> and iban...screw it its stupid enough
> your a ..nevermind cant say it or im poking fun at the gays...
> ...


You F*CKING IDIOT... you just said "i can write and i write good" OMGOSH... the level of stupidity that you have reached as just gone right over my head... yes... lets brag about how smart we are and what good grades we get in writing when you saying "i write good" when it should be "i write WELL" you ignorant peice of sh*t. wow. don't tell me to think before i talk when you just made yourself look like a complete moron.

i don't demand respect, but i feel that kids like standard235 respect me on here, maybe i'm wrong, because i show them the resepct they deserve. i don't tell them how wrong they are when i ask a question then keep running my mouth at them and then blame it all on them. i don't think i should have respect, but if you want people to not hate you then you have to show respect to earn respect.

wow, great i remind you of a kid who does stupid sh*t... good for you... guess what... i use to smoke POT :eek!: big f*cking deal. i don't anymore. guess what... someday you are going to try beer or weed... doesn't matter how old you are. if you do it then you do it. it doesnt really matter if you are old enough or not... if you do it then you do it. Oh no... she drives with weird boys... who are you to judge someone for being weird unless they've really given you a reason to feel that way. maybe they think you are weird... and that was SOOO girly of you to say "she drives with weird boys" wow... you prolly aren't even attracted to the opposite sex yet... not saying you are gay... just ASEXUAL for the moment being, but i doubt you know what the means.

you are 13 not 14... so i'm 4 years older... you must have failed math class. i don't use my age for an excause except for the fact that i'm more intelligent then you and could kick your butt if i came across you. DON'T say we are the same size... we are the same height, actually i just found out i'm 5'10" now, and you are fat... i'm in shape... fatty.

don't judge someone because they smoke, drink, hang with people who aren't your style, or stay out late. there is NOTHING wrong with staying out late... you just haven't reached
the point of actually having friends you want to actually spend time with, because you simply are not likable.

so, after you tried to brag about how smart you are then completely made yourself sound stupid... well, just don't say anything, because you cannot recover from that... it has completely shut you down... wow, you actually made yourself look more retarded then all of us did... congrats i guess?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

potvinwannab said:


> lolz i would NEVER use aim lingo in school, and i am an a+ student when it comes to language believe it or not  i can write and i write good
> 
> and iban...screw it its stupid enough
> your a ..nevermind cant say it or im poking fun at the gays...
> ...


"write good?" I think you just proved the other guy's point. In conjunction with you improper use of punctuation, I think you REALLY proved the other guy's point. Why even bother with intermittently jamming commas in between words?


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lmfao what a nerd...
yah lets brag mr "i take all the extra classes'

as for the rest of your post...
L.O.L.Z


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

dont make me post my work...i get good grades dont worry about me saying "i write good" jeesh...freaking geeks


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> lmfao what a nerd...
> yah lets brag mr "i take all the extra classes'
> 
> as for the rest of your post...
> L.O.L.Z


i don't take extra classes... it's called i'm getting college classes out of the way when in highschool...

how can you actually insult someone saying "what a nerd" after bragging about what grades you get... seriously.. you ARE THE DEFINTION of the word HYPOCRITE! please, stfu. you cannot get anything across that has a valid point, because you completely shut down everything you say on your own... no one even has to for you.

what is wrong with being a nerd anyways? go tell bill gates that being a nerd isn't cool...

you have fun making me food at a fastfood joint, while i'm in med school for radiology or getting my Ph.D in musical science and education. guess what... i've already been told by someone who works for Berklee School of Music admissions board that i am able to get into any of their programs, but i decided i don't want to goto school to become a college professor for musical science/theory.

call me a nerd. it doesn't matter. atleast i'll be doing something with my life...

oh and its really cute when you make fun of my user name. you can say its a "gay" name, but guess what... its one of my guitars and i have over 25k of music equipment and music is my biggest passion... and i actually KNOW what i'm talking about when i post on forums for music. maybe you should learn about your area of intrest that you are posting about before acting like you know everything when you are asking retarded questions. invest some money in an actual bike.. the ones that you look at on your computer don't count.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

gosh, you are soo f*cking dumb... hell wouldn't even want to bother putting up with you. the devil would be pissed that he has to put up with you.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz
bill gates was no nerd, he was just smart
im smart but no nerd, i have lots of fun, and i never let school get in the way of fun, because friends matter more than grades, and id rather have average grades while having fun, then getting amazing grades, but sitting in my room studying and picking out when people say "me and my friend" as apposed to "my friend and i" or "i write good" as apposed to "i write well"
im not the hypocrite buddy, i never said i was a nerd


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lmao no one here HAS to put up with me, you dont have to put up with me you big dufus im not ramming my ass into your mouth (and please dont write another page on that looser, and go saying "see you called yourself gay hypocrite" or something like that) so unsubscribe and walk out if i piss you off that much idiot


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> lolz
> bill gates was no nerd, he was just smart
> im smart but no nerd, i have lots of fun, and i never let school get in the way of fun, because friends matter more than grades, and id rather have average grades while having fun, then getting amazing grades, but sitting in my room studying and picking out when people say "me and my friend" as apposed to "my friend and i" or "i write good" as apposed to "i write well"
> im not the hypocrite buddy, i never said i was a nerd


well, you clearly aren't as smart as you claim to be, because you completely contradicted yourself saying you are good at english, but then you used horrible grammer.

bill gates was a nerd. being a nerd doesn't mean you sit around and study all day. my brother is a genious. he gets all A's and doesn't ever study or do his HW. he could have skipped 3 grades actually... he is a nerd, but not a book worm. being a nerd doesn't mean you study all the time he just understands stuff and has no problem doing it... he doesn't have to sit there and stufy 24/7, but he is still a nerd. a nerd like bill gates wouldn't be able to design and do everything he did without being a nerd. he couldn't just magically make everything he did with out being a nerd first and also doing lots of studying.

if you are going to claim to be smart... please don't F*CK up the sentence where you claim to be smart. you just did it AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> dont make me post my work...i get good grades dont worry about me saying "i write good" jeesh...freaking geeks


seriously... its more geeky to brag about good grades then to correct someone for being a hypocrite. seriously. you don't know anything...


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

f*ck it. not worth my time. my suggestion. if you are as smart as you claim to be and get as good of grades as you claim... then your teachers need to be back handed by you, because i've never seen sooo many commas used, but yet... so little used correctly.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz
i dont care what you say, because its not going to change the A's on my report card and papers so whatever

and yes a nerd is someone who is a loner looser who sits there all day and studies, if you are smart it doesnt make you a nerd just means you are smart and i dont give two flying sh!ts about your brother 

so think what you want


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz you are judging my grammar by what iw rite on a forum...
my teachers have years of teaching experience and know their stuff, your just a pissoff little kid so shut up


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> lolz
> i dont care what you say, because its not going to change the A's on my report card and papers so whatever
> 
> and yes a nerd is someone who is a loner looser who sits there all day and studies, if you are smart it doesnt make you a nerd just means you are smart and i dont give two flying sh!ts about your brother
> ...


so, you don't care that you are getting "A's" and don't even know any correct grammer?

a nerd does NOT mean you are a loner or a looser! not at all!!! nerds have friends... they happen to be nerds also. now while you say well, they are ALL losers and make yourself sound even more stupid... the truth is they are not anymore weird then any other group of friends. no differen then the jocks, punks, gothics, artsy, or any other social group. they just have a different opinion of what is fun and what their priorities should be.

don't hate nerds... they are the rulers of both you country and mine. if it weren't for nerds we wouldn't be alive today... nerds keep you alive, so be thankful that there are people who are willing to accept the title as a "nerd" or "loser" just to find a new medicine that could and maybe will save your life. you are so judgmental of other sterotypes. all it shows is that you are narrow minded, ignorant, and don't deserve to be alive. serioulsy.... you are a disgrace to the human race and the word smart. if you are "smart" then i'm don't wanna be smart... cause that would be down grading.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> lolz you are judging my grammar by what iw rite on a forum...
> my teachers have years of teaching experience and know their stuff, your just a pissoff little kid so shut up


yes, i'm judging your grammer, because you have claimed to be "smart" and when you do so you are automatically puttig yourself in a position to be judged. when you claim something then you have to back it up, because what you claim to be is then on the line.

little kid.. you aren't even ****ing 14 man. you are going to call someone who is almost a legal adult and 4 years older then you "little kid" ... wow, honeslty... you know what? f*ck it. you are too stupid to get anything through you head. you have failed to make ONE good point in this thread or make ONE good insult or come back. you straight up SUCK AT LIFE... and i'm older then you.. if i'm a "little kid" then you are still having your mommy wipe your a**


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

and when attepmting to insult someone.. use the correct form of "your" because it means nothing when you say "your a dumbass"

you a disgrace to canadians and if you are an example of a "smart" canadian... well, there is no hope for canada. it will soon collapse if that is case.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz get a hold of yourself you are 17 big woop 3 years older than me and 20 years younger than my teacher and 34 years younger than my mom yes your a little kid and sure act like it (and dont make me take an exermpt i wont post that filth again)

ok you know what your right your not a nerd just and ******* pissant, happy?:thumbsup:


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> lolz get a hold of yourself you are 17 big woop 3 years older than me and 20 years younger than my teacher and 34 years younger than my mom yes your a little kid and sure act like it (and dont make me take an exermpt i wont post that filth again)
> 
> ok you know what your right your not a nerd just and ******* pissant, happy?:thumbsup:


you can't call someone OLDER then you LITTLE KID... it just makes you look even more young and immature.

god you are such a mommas boy... she must give good head.

yes, i'm a pissant.. i'm SOO insignificant and you are SOO important. prick. no one cares about your teachers either. quit trying to drag mommy and the teacher into this. they don't care about you enough to wanna help a douch bag like you. no go to bed with mommy and have fun feeling her loose vagina! tell her i need her to come work the corner tomarrow night... your grandma couldn't make it.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

your being an annoying prick eh, i get my point through thats all i need, im not going to use essay worthy grammar on a discussion board thats that if you dont want to believe im smart fine mut dont judge based on what i write here, i calim to be smart in the classroom not here


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

really eh? BECAUSE I JUST DID

and not half as good as your mom, now dont even


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> really eh? BECAUSE I JUST DID
> 
> and not half as good as your mom, now dont even


eww, so you've hooked up with my mom AND your mom... wow, it took balls to admit you've been with your mommy! props for that.... i guess?

yes, i'm a "pissant" you are right. i'm an insignificant person and not important. but what does that make you?


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> your being an annoying prick eh, i get my point through thats all i need, im not going to use essay worthy grammar on a discussion board thats that if you dont want to believe im smart fine mut dont judge based on what i write here, i calim to be smart in the classroom not here


i'm sorry, i know how to judge you based on what you claim to be, but don't back up, but i have no idea how to "mut don't judge."

once again... you've made yourself sound even more retarded. and you are being a hypocrite again... you DID claim to be smart here...


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

could you quit breathing... you are wasting fresh air and you are already full of hot air... don't waste our good air.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

...jeesh to literal..
and give it a break EVERYONES hooked up with YOUR mom
and that makes me better than you jackass


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

jeesh a typo keep your pants on


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> ...jeesh to literal..
> and give it a break EVERYONES hooked up with YOUR mom
> and that makes me better than you jackass


why'd you delete that post ^ is it because you just made yourself look even worse by saying hooking up with both your mom and my mom makes you better then me, because you have low standards? trust me... getting with my mom or you mom makes you no better then anyone... just a bit more disgusting.

and don't tell me to keep my pants on... are you slowly coming out of the closet, because you make more homosexual innuendo's then anyone i've ever met. either you are coming out of the closet or you just havent realized what sexuality you are and you are still stuck in that asexual state of mind. don't worry, mommy will only be alittle sad if you come out of the closest, but daddy will be thrilled for "fun time" :wink:

but seriously... you have contradicted yourself once again... if "EVERYONE" has hooked up with my mom and that makes you better then me... it wouldn't really make you better then me for hooking up with my mom, because if "EVERYONE" had hooked up with her... then i would have too and i def. have not done that, so really that just means you are ****ty and will take anything you can get... that DEFINITALY makes you better than NO ONE!


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

uhhh i didnt delete anything...

you know what any idiot would know i didnt mean it and that it was a joke

i have one thing to say
have fun in the real world buddy


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

OMG, please ban this stupid kid. All his threads have turned into pinkbike-like montruosities or worse. Stop arguing with him, its pointless. He will just say something like "lolz im smarter than you", or "lolz, my daddy's d1ck is bigger than your daddy's" just to make you even more angry.


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> OMG, please ban this stupid kid. All his threads have turned into pinkbike-like montruosities or worse. Stop arguing with him, its pointless. He will just say something like "lolz im smarter than you", or "lolz, my daddy's d1ck is bigger than your daddy's" just to make you even more angry.


No. Ban him, but never, ever, let this thread die!


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

hahahahaha, wow. yall are retarded jk jk (except pottawannab, u really are fvcking retarded) if u want him to shut up and stuff, quit replying to his posts. 

and pottawannab, how can u honestly say that u r smart when u write like a 2nd grader.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

ugh, potvinwannab, i thought you were gone for a while there, this forum was happy and kind again...for all those poking fun at canucks, umm...we have whistler...B*tches

please leave potvinwannab, nobody likes you and you just provoke the hate. learn to spell, get a new user name, listen to people who are smarter than..wait, listen to everybody, and go ride a fycking bike for once in your life


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

free rider said:


> ugh, potvinwannab, i thought you were gone for a while there, this forum was happy and kind again...for all those poking fun at canucks, umm...we have whistler...B*tches
> 
> please leave potvinwannab, nobody likes you and you just provoke the hate. learn to spell, get a new user name, listen to people who are smarter than..wait, listen to everybody, and go ride a fycking bike for once in your life


He got hit by a car going nearly 44 mph, but lived and was able to tell his story nearly immediately after. Remarkably he sustained no injury. Or something along those lines. It was posted in General Discussion.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> He got hit by a car going nearly 44 mph, but lived and was able to tell his story nearly immediately after. Remarkably he sustained no injury. Or something along those lines. It was posted in General Discussion.


hmm, suspicious?


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> uhhh i didnt delete anything...
> 
> you know what any idiot would know i didnt mean it and that it was a joke
> 
> ...


 you wont survuve in the real world..


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

I Swear To God I Got Hit By A Car It Wasnt Going 70 Kmph When It Jit Me, It Was Going That Enroute To My Ass, The Impact Was More 30 Kmph, And It Grabbed My Peg So I Was Just Flung Off As Apposed To Being Hit Directly On Target, And The Car Dragged My Bike For A Little And I Sustained Injuries Just Increadibly Minor (back Sprains, Contusions, And Neck Sprains)


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

because i am, so stick that in your pipe and smoke it like it or not


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

hardrockcromo said:


> i think me you and standard need to take a road trip


 dude, im the closest to a canadian of all us peoria boys so y am i not included? i allready offered a trip to illinois to potheadwanab, oh, wait, that referrs to fuhr, damn.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> He got hit by a car going nearly 44 mph, but lived and was able to tell his story nearly immediately after. Remarkably he sustained no injury. Or something along those lines. It was posted in General Discussion.


I bet that the crash has something to do with him being so f*cking annoying. Something must have messed his head up, I dont think a normal person can be as annoying as he is. :skep:


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

i told you im not going to illinois, if you want come here if your so intent on *****slapping me,anyways im out to play soccer see you all at 11 pm-ish to reply to whatever you say


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> i told you im not going to illinois, if you want come here if your so intent on *****slapping me,anyways im out to play soccer see you all at 11 pm-ish to reply to whatever you say


first, do you think everybody who is arguing against u is gay?
second, even if i were gay, y would i waste my time and money to drive to toronto to slap the **** outta some 13 yr old, i could just go to standard's house before 11 and do that without driving at all.
third, quit being such an unintelligant troll and actually take some advice u dumb noob.
fourth, my plaid suit jacket is done at the cleaners so im just gonna call ya a little ***** and leave till u get back, fukin troll, and i know fuk is spelled with a c in it


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> I bet that the crash has something to do with him being so f*cking annoying.


i bet it was his mom backing out of the driveway, she was tryin to erase the mistake she had made 13 long years ago...


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

I would too Kyle.. I would too.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

> first, do you think everybody who is arguing against u is gay?
> second, even if i were gay, y would i waste my time and money to drive to toronto to slap the **** outta some 13 yr old, i could just go to standard's house before 11 and do that without driving at all.
> third, quit being such an unintelligant troll and actually take some advice u dumb noob.
> fourth, my plaid suit jacket is done at the cleaners so im just gonna call ya a little ***** and leave till u get back, fukin troll, and i know fuk is spelled with a c in it


 yes i think you are all gay...because thats EXACTLY what i said eh...
i never called anyone gay (except that guy with the stupid name) being called a fa.g doesnt mean im calling you homosexual (but i dont think i called anyone that , but too lazy to read the whole thing) but if i did i just mean your a plain looser 
what does being gay or not have to do with you comeing all the way to toronto to bit.chslap a 14 year old?

and lets get of this gayness issue its just so gay...

oooh you called me a noob and a troll? BIG MAN THERE EH
and im not a fa.g who picks at every grammar mistake on a FORUM so i dont care how you spell anything aslong as i know what you are saying

nice try boi


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

who the **** deleted my post?


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

****in canuck, im a genius in disguise


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

buh i was told one of myn was deleted too


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

standard235 said:


> I would too Kyle.. I would too.


:thumbsup:

if you got hit at 40+ mph and there was ANY direct impact to you then you would have sustained much greater injuries. my father was hit riding a motorcycle at only 32mph and was left in the hospital with his leg bone sticking out of his skin and a completely shattered ankle. his x-rays showed dust, because about 65% of the bone was turned into powder.

when wrecking at 40+ mph hour there would have been alot worse. i wrecked my dirtbike about about 40mph and i was wearing a 400dollar helmet and was knocked out cold for over a minute. i've fallen hard many times on my bike at under 15mph and been knocked out. if you actually fell HARD you would have been hurt. SPEED DOESN'T MATTER ALL THE TIME. if you were hit... it was probably you running into the side of their car or you being side swipped.

You are full of sh*t kid.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

i just stated i was hit from the side, my fork , wheel and peg took the blunt of it and i was just knocked off, pretty hard, but anyways it doesnt matter what you say it doesnt change what happened so 

and when i say hit from the side i mean the car hit my handlebar and we were almost paralell when it occured due to my quick thinking to turn to the side  or so i was told by the guy who hit me...


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Dude, Garrett, quit calling him a ****ing canuck.

Canadians rule! And that's not fair to them.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

standard235 said:


> Dude, Garrett, quit calling him a ****ing canuck.
> 
> Canadians rule! And that's not fair to them.


yeah, making fun of someone for being canadian is pretty lame... there really isn't THAT much of a difference between canada and the USA...

canada has some awesome riding too...


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

ibanezrg520kid said:


> yeah, making fun of someone for being canadian is pretty lame... there really isn't THAT much of a difference between canada and the USA...
> 
> canada has some awesome riding too...


hmm, there is one big difference between canadians and americans...AMERICANS ARE FULL OF SH*T

ya i went there, which means potvinwannab is american, and should do something to change that...living in canada doest change it either

oh, and if you guys can make fun of us i can make fun of you :lol:

edit: its all fun and games, dont throw a hissy fit anyone


----------

